# The long and winding road to 10%



## the_leprechaun (Jan 10, 2008)

hey guys, i`ve finally decided to start a journal as i think it will be a good way of keeping me focused along my path to a leaner healthier me!!!
some stats first off,

*STATS:*
Age: 23
height: 5,11-6
weight: 203
bodyfat: around (but im only guessing) 25 - 30% but will update this with an accurate figure soon 

*CALORIES*
im currently consuming around the 2500 calorie mark, and im going to keep this for around 2 weeks to see how i get on in terms of weight and fat loss, and then access myself from there in terms of dropping calories

*Exercise Routine*

Weight routine: Fullbody workout (mon-wed-fri) id still class myself as a beginner

Cardio: i cycle into work monday to friday, 5km in and 5km back, gym is on the way so on work out day i cycle to the gym and then on home, with sat and sunday rest days.

i didnt have time to list my meals and workouts for this week but have them written down so i`ll just hit you with my whole week so far!!  Sorry!!

Any help from you guys would be hugely appreciated!!!!!

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jan 10, 2008)

*Monday 07-01-2008*

hey guys so ill start with monday:
meals are as follows. any help here would be much appreciated!!
ill list the macros here and omit them from my next posts where the meals are repeated.

_*Meal 1: 8.00am*_

                                       Calories     Protein     Carbs     Fat
6 egg whites                         99            21           0         2
1 whole egg                          77            27           3         5
.35g of oats                         128            4           23        2
1 banana                             109            1           28        1

Total                                  413            53          54       10


*Meal 2: 10.30 *    (i know this isnt a meal i will eventually get it into a balanced meal once i have everything up and running)


1 apple                                81              0            21       0
1 pear                                 98              1            25       1

Totals                                 179             1            46       1

*Meal 3: 1.30*


8 oz chicken breast                 249           47           0        5
1 cup of lettuce                      7               1           1        0
1 tomato                               26              1           6        0 
1 red pepper                          32              1           8        0
2 slices of wholegrain              158             7          31       7
brown bread
2 spreads of butter                 70               0           0        8

Totals                                  472              57         46       20



*Meal 4 (pre-WO): 5.00*

shake
2 scoops of protein                164           33           3         2
powder
.35g of oats                         128            4           23        2

Totals                                 292            47          26        4




*Meal 5: 8.00 (PWO)*

8 oz chicken breast                 249           47           0         5
125g white basmati                 434             9           96       1
rice
Broccolli                                 17             2            3        0
carrotts                                  52            2           12        0
soy sauce                               47            6             6        0

Totals                                   799           66          117  


Overall Totals                     

Calories:    2155
Protein :    224
Carbs   :    289
Fats    :    41

i also took 4 fish oil caps (dont know what the figures are for these!!)

i also drank around 5 litres of water.




Workout:

Warm up-  Cow pimps warm up routine

Sets               12      10      8       6        (weight in Kg incl Olympic Bar)

Squats            Bar     60      80    100 
Bent over row   Bar     30      40    50
DB Press           4       30      35    45
Military Press     4       20      30    30
Lat Raises         4       12      16    16

2 sets of 15 press ups
2 sets of 15 sit ups

5km cycle into work : 30 mins
5km cycle home from work 45 mins (uphill)


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jan 10, 2008)

*Tuesday 08-01-2008*

Meal 1: 8.00am

Calories Protein Carbs Fat
6 egg whites 99 21 0 2
1 whole egg 77 27 3 5
.35g of oats 128 4 23 2
1 banana 109 1 28 1

Total 413 53 54 10

Meal 2: 10.30 

1 apple 81 0 21 0
1 pear 98 1 25 1

Totals 179 1 46 1

Meal 3: 1.30

8 oz chicken breast 249 47 0 5
1 cup of lettuce 7 1 1 0
1 tomato 26 1 6 0 
1 red pepper 32 1 8 0
2 slices of wholegrain 158 7 31 7
brown bread
2 spreads of butter 70 0 0 8

Totals 472 57 46 20


Meal 4 : 5.00

shake
2 scoops of protein 164 33 3 2
powder
.35g of oats 128 4 23 2

Totals 292 47 26 4

Meal 5: 8.00

(i just got lazy and ate what had been cooked!! lol)

Beef Stew  660  69 59 15

Overall Totals 

Calories: 2021
Protein : 224
Carbs : 241
Fats : 50

i also took 4 fish oil caps (dont know what the figures are for these!!)

i also drank around 4 litres of water.

5km cycle into work : 30 mins
5km cycle home from work 1 hour  (uphill) , ridiculously windy!! extremely tough!!!


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jan 10, 2008)

*Wednesday 09-01-2008*

Meal 1: 8.00am

Calories Protein Carbs Fat
6 egg whites 99 21 0 2
1 whole egg 77 27 3 5
.35g of oats 128 4 23 2
1 banana 109 1 28 1

Total 413 53 54 10

Meal 2: 10.30 

1 apple 81 0 21 0
1 pear 98 1 25 1

Totals 179 1 46 1

Meal 3: 1.30

8 oz chicken breast 249 47 0 5
1 cup of lettuce 7 1 1 0
1 tomato 26 1 6 0 
1 red pepper 32 1 8 0
2 slices of wholegrain 158 7 31 7
brown bread
2 spreads of butter 70 0 0 8

Totals 472 57 46 20


Meal 4 : 5.00

shake
2 scoops of protein 164 33 3 2
powder
.35g of oats 128 4 23 2

Totals 292 47 26 4
Meal 5: 8.00 (PWO)

3 pork chops   460  58  0  23
125g white basmati 434 9 96 1
rice
Broccolli 17 2 3 0
carrotts 52 2 12 0
soy sauce 47 6 6 0

Totals 919 76 117 


Overall Totals 

Calories: 2275
Protein : 234
Carbs : 289
Fats : 59

Workout:

Warm up- Cow pimps warm up routine

Sets 12 10 8 6 (weight in Kg incl Olympic Bar)

Squats Bar 60 80 100 
Bent over row Bar 40 50 50
DB Press 4 35 40 55
Military Press 4 20 30 35
Lat Raises 4 12 16 16

2 sets of 15 press ups
2 sets of 15 sit ups

5km cycle into work : 30 mins
5km cycle home from work 45 mins (uphill)


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jan 10, 2008)

*Thursday 10-01-2008*

Meal 1: 8.00am

Calories Protein Carbs Fat
6 egg whites 99 21 0 2
1 whole egg 77 27 3 5
.35g of oats 128 4 23 2
1 banana 109 1 28 1

Total 413 53 54 10

Meal 2: 10.30 

1 apple 81 0 21 0
1 pear 98 1 25 1

Totals 179 1 46 1

Meal 3: 1.30

8 oz chicken breast 249 47 0 5
1 cup of lettuce 7 1 1 0
1 tomato 26 1 6 0 
1 red pepper 32 1 8 0
2 slices of wholegrain 158 7 31 7
brown bread
2 spreads of butter 70 0 0 8

Totals 472 57 46 20


Meal 4 : 5.00

shake
2 scoops of protein 164 33 3 2
powder
.35g of oats 128 4 23 2

Totals 292 47 26 4

Meal 5: 8.00
8 oz chicken breast 249 47 0 5
125g white basmati 434 9 96 1
rice
Broccolli 17 2 3 0
carrotts 52 2 12 0
soy sauce 47 6 6 0

Totals 799 66 117 


Overall Totals 

Calories: 2155
Protein : 224
Carbs : 289
Fats : 41

i also took 4 fish oil caps (dont know what the figures are for these!!)

i also drank around 2 litres of water


5km cycle into work : 30 mins
5km cycle home from work 45 mins (uphill)


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jan 10, 2008)

so i finally got it all down,
i didnt realise i was only eating 2000-2200 calories, im going to try and incorporate another shake into my 10.00am meal and that should bring me closer to the 2500 mark, unless any on else has any suggestions??

Feedback will be highly appreciated!!!
i will condense my meals down for easier reading and only list changes each day and will lish my weights in lbs to save alot of converting!!


----------

